# Warwick duo



## scotty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi we have just done a deal on a 2009 warwick duo,hope the response is going to be positive. The one thing i did notice was the thule awning did not have a groove to fit my free standing awning in ????


----------



## scotty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Any other advise will be helpfull moved down from coachbuilt.Scotty


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I Imagine the best remedy will be to fit a C rail to the awning faceplate as per caravans.

On a previous van we used to lay the tunnel beading on top of the face plate then wind the awning in to trap it.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

You won't do better than join the Autosleeper Owners Forum (just google it) its free.


----------



## scotty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Paulmold,thanks have just joined,Scotty


----------



## scotty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Any Warwick duo owners out there that can give opinions,or pointers,do 's and dnt's.Scotty


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

You'll finds loads of useful info for your new van on your newly joined forum. Just look through the Van Conversions section or do a search for Warwick Duo.


----------

